# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Hairy Legs?

## gadgetman

Well after a few unsuccessful cracks at hare legs, smoked and baked, I decided to try out my new Air-Core pot that arrived on Friday. So 10 back legs were extracted from the freezer and bunged in the bottom of the pot with a little water and the element just turned on in order to defrost. After a couple of hours when thawed in goes a slosh of white wine, soy sauce, Barker's black current juice, a big squirt of spicy plum sauce, BBQ sauce, Italian herb mix and one squished up kiwifruit for good luck. After sitting for an hour or so on goes the heat and after 15 minuted the element gets switched off for a long slow 16-20 hour cook. After 8 hours I decide it has cooled down too much, so flick the heat on for another 10 minutes.



Finally hare legs that are really moist and tender; no tough sinew, all turned to gel. TimeRider has ordered one for her lunch box tomorrow.

----------


## Survy

Wow that looks so tastey !!!!
Do you use a mix of front and back legs ? If so are the front ones more tender ?

----------


## Toby

Mmmmm. I only chops for tea no greens haha. Sure does look good though.

----------


## gadgetman

Found there was bugger all on the front legs so only harvest the back legs and back steaks now. The individual muscles pretty much fell off the bone with a shake, but the meat still had texture.

----------


## gadgetman

> Mmmmm. I only chops for tea no greens haha. Sure does look good though.


I'm a hopeless vegetarian, just like the rest of the tribe, but a meal needs a good dose of vege too.

----------


## Survy

Nice, well that's on the to do list for this year I guess hare legs...

----------


## Toby

I love veges haha, hate some like mushrooms and tomatoes and so on but love the decent ones like spuds, kumara, carrots pumpkin, cabbage, lettuce I will stop now.

----------


## Rushy

Well done GM. The Michelin office will be in touch soon.

----------


## Maca49

Well done GM they are an great way to cook, hate to tell you I won a complete set in a raffle, Lotto would have been marginally better.
Winter soups are just the berries in these things.

----------


## gadgetman

I bought a set many years ago when the local 'As Seen on TV' shop closed for a 75% discount. Yes, there is a fair percentage of Scottish blood in my veins. Great for the casserole, stir fry rice, rice soups, ... Gets used two to three times a week.

----------


## Dundee

Hare legs is quiet often on our menu very nice indeed :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Watch out Dundee, I am going to turn up for dinner one day.

----------


## Dundee

> Watch out Dundee, I am going to turn up for dinner one day.


Pleasure Rushy :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> Hare legs is quiet often on our menu very nice indeed


Swine! Gee I wished we lived rural, most of the troops would be very happy.

----------


## TimeRider

Lunch was filling, sill got some meat left over. Post a pic later.

----------


## Dundee

> Lunch was filling, sill got some meat left over. Post a pic later.


 A half empty bone shame on you :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

Nah, GM stripped the meat off the bone. 



 :Innocent:  I didn't do it, GM did.

----------


## TimeRider

Apologies bout it being on its side. Very rare photos of me in that uniform!

----------


## Maca49

> Apologies bout it being on its side. Very rare photos of me in that uniform!


Looks like a blouse?

----------


## Toby

It does look like mutton

----------


## Maca49

> It does look like mutton


Smells OK Toby, do you really have one eye bigger than the other?

----------


## Toby

Yeah I took that photo this morning, handsome bugger aye!

----------


## Maca49

> Yeah I took that photo this morning, handsome bugger aye!


A real stick man?

----------


## Toby

> A real stick man?


Next time I'm Tauranga and you're free I will try to meet you (maybe even go for a hunt?). I'm a stick, ask Rushy!

Not a stick. Thee Stick  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Looks like a blouse?


Yes! Girls still wear 'em at schools.

----------


## gadgetman

> Nah, GM stripped the meat off the bone. 
> 
> Attachment 6739
> 
>  I didn't do it, GM did.


Ya' know that Dundee isn't going to be happy that some of that sauce has escaped his evil clutches my girl.

----------


## Dundee

I am honored TimeRider that you put a wee splash of watties in there :Cool: 

When I was going too school the townies use too trade my hare and rabbit sandwiches with their bought bickeys as we only had homemade. :Thumbsup: .........Lucky girl I'd eat that but might add vegemite :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

Mmm, vegemite, that's some good stuff. Also GM spread the tomato sauce, not me! I would've had a drizzle of sauce on it, like with a sausage sizzle. 

 At lunchtime today I was sitting with my sister and her friends, one of her friends ate a piece of hare, and it was after she'd eaten it did she ask what it was, which was hare. She said hare was her favourite animal  :XD:  Although she thought it tasted alright!

----------


## Toby

Haha I have done that, Tasted goat said "mmmmm this is pretty good is it lamb?" "nah its goat" Haven't touched it since. killed them butchered for my mates took it back to camp they ate it I wasn't going near it haha. mind over matter. But why eat goat when I can have better food?

----------


## TimeRider

What's wrong with goat?

----------


## Toby

Well, it's a goat.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Probably more goat than sheep eaten in the world.

When saving for my house all I ate was , rabbit, goat and rice, couldn't afford anything else.

----------


## Toby

I will eat it if I have too.

----------


## Rushy

> Probably more goat than sheep eaten in the world


Affirmative 7mmsaum, goat is the meat most eaten around the globe.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep goat is good, Missus has the same problem Toby likes it as long as she doesnt know it was a goat. Silly really.
So generally the odd one I shoot goes in with Venison/pork for sausages.

----------


## Toby

It is stupid and I hate my self for it. I think its because of all the billy goats I have shot that smell is what I think of when I think goat.

----------


## veitnamcam

A couple of fantastic roasts will soon change that association Toby.

----------


## Maca49

> Yes! Girls still wear 'em at schools.


Don't go there I've just seen tv1 news aint joining that lot

----------


## Maca49

> It is stupid and I hate my self for it. I think its because of all the billy goats I have shot that smell is what I think of when I think goat.


Yeah wait till you been married a few yrs

----------


## mrs dundee

Gadgetman that looks vety yummy even the vegies,mr dundee doesnt like his greens but thats ok.

----------


## Toby

Does tomato count. He eats enough of them in a different form

----------


## Dundee

Im just drinking the last bottle of sauce :Psmiley:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Bill999

dont eat the billygoats toby, go for a young nanny. 
thar are the same, in saying that tho all i have shot is bull thar, it was all great

one of the guys shot a nanny and jouvenille one, I ended up with part of the jouvenille, It was magnificent with red wine sauce

----------


## Dundee

I was going to start another thread but will add it too Gadgets as its on the same topic.
Possum Trapper wanted trout sandwiches for school lunches,he should of gone fishing yesty as the river was clean :Psmiley: 

Anyway I shot a big fat doe hare.


I gave it to PT with simple instructions of skinning the animal and left him to it.

The back steaks and one hind leg were put in the crock pot,just enough for lunches.


Tuscony,garlic salt and chicken seasoning was added.



Smells bloody good

Done!! Mmmmmm  :Yum:  :Yum:

----------


## Rushy

Yum Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Carved up and ready for sammies


And this morning it was running around :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Like I said before.  YUM

----------


## Maca49

Geeze that a fancy plate?

----------


## Dundee

> Like I said before.  YUM


Sure is Rushy had a taste test as usual. Bit of an educational progress for some townies. :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent work there Dundee's, that looks stunning. Watch out for a tall skinny teenaged girl coming up your drive as TR is rather partial to that stuff.

Don't forget to grate in some spud, carrot, pumpkin, ... whatever you have to the broth and have some great vege soup for a winter lunch. I like it thick enough to eat with a knife and fork, sliced on toast.

----------


## TimeRider

> Watch out for a tall skinny teenaged girl coming up your drive as TR is rather partial to that stuff.


You consider me tall now  :Yuush: 
Looks really tasty dundees...

----------


## Dundee

Watch out PT you might have a girl swinging of ya arm instead of stinky possums :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> Watch out PT you might have a girl swinging of ya arm instead of stinky possums


I have seen TR checking out PT's profile too Dundee.  :Wink: 

Right, I have steps to take, ... long and rapid might be in order.

----------


## gadgetman

> You consider me tall now 
> Looks really tasty dundees...


Only relative to Dundee by all accounts.  :Psmiley: 

Right, back to those steps! Yikes!

----------


## TimeRider

Haha  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

I won't see the sandwiches in the morning,hopefully the tall lankey bugger gets a pic as i will be at work.

Short fry signing off :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> I won't see the sandwiches in the morning,hopefully the tall lankey bugger gets a pic as i will be at work.
> 
> Short fry signing off


I don't normally get to see things like that either, just get to wash the empty plate.

----------


## possum trapper

Heres the sandwiches. they were YUM

----------


## Rushy

Good on you Possum Trapper.  did you have Watties on the sandwich?

----------


## gadgetman

Now that looks like some proper tucker there PT.

----------


## possum trapper

> Good on you Possum Trapper.  did you have Watties on the sandwich?


No watties tomato sauce but bbq sauce

----------


## Scouser

> Swine! Gee I wished we lived rural, most of the troops would be very happy.


+ 1.....there are a few rabbits on the local golf course.....22lr with a suppressor using subs?....no, i couldn't, could i.......????????

----------


## gadgetman

> + 1.....there are a few rabbits on the local golf course.....22lr with a suppressor using subs?....no, i couldn't, could i.......????????


I think kscott does with an air rifle, all above board after contacting the club.

----------


## Dundee

we have a guy that does bunny busting on the local golf course too. PT just smacked another hare over.

----------


## Rushy

Well done PT

----------


## Maca49

Yep golf course good and start collecting some of the balls that come your way and watch the dismay when they can't find it, or just throw it a few metres back towards the pin, don't get caught now!

----------

